# ghostbusters reboot...why the hate?  A youtube community discussion



## Traveller800 (May 18, 2016)

I;m probably asking for trouble here...also admins...feel free to migrate this threat to the right area as I was unsure if it should go in general discussions, films (due to the example I am gonna use) or PC.

I was bouncing around the net, trying to find a decent video when I came across the latest trailer for the ghostbusters reboot.  I'll be first to say, I don;t think the writers know much of what they;re doing but what is being shown pooks pretty decent. 

So I decided to scroll down, take a look at the comments, see what other people thought...I'll link it and let it speak for itself but I will post some...notable ones here...please also note I am new to this forum nd have no idea how to embed videos on this system as it is radically different from the last forum I was in.






Most of the comments insulted the film, the films actresses and most notably to me, anyone who thought the film looked half decent or that they were going to hold opinion until they saw it themselves, a camp I am almost always in when it comes to films like this.

One example of the hate was this:  'You're wasting your money, or maybe you're just brain dead.  I can imagine you sitting in the theater watching, then a terrible joke happens and you're all like "durrr har har har dat wuz funny" with drool coming out of your mouth' aimed at a youtuber who said he liked the look of it.

Other people got accused of being bots or sony employees paid to boost upvotes and others still said purely racist comments too, which I will not repeat here so as not to offend.

...

Going off topic a tad, I see this alot nowadays.  I saw it with the trailer to CoD: infinite warfare...I saw it with the fallout 4 trailers, except in that case I recieved a literal threat when I voiced my support for the game.  It seems that stuff like this...well, it might be my aspergers but...I fail to see the logic in spewing this bile and trying to shame, insult or frighten people into their point of view.  Why do so many do this? 

Feel free to discuss and voice your reasonas and feel free to disagree...just please keep it civil.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 18, 2016)

How can you hate Ghostbusters?


----------



## Traveller800 (May 18, 2016)

Cannabiskitty said:


> How can you hate Ghostbusters?


apparently they don;t like the trailer.  I do get that slightly...the first trailer was edited rather badly but a fan version fixed that.  this seems to be the equivilent of battlefield fans posting negative comments on a call of duty video...and as you can see, some of the comments are just plain cruel


----------



## Cannabiskitty (May 18, 2016)

I mean I'm not saying I know for sure that it's going to be awesome and everyone will love it but come on people.


----------



## Wither (May 18, 2016)

It's youtube, mate. Expecting them to be nice and sensible is like expecting a cat to bark. 

Most of those jokes were shit I saw in the original Ghostbusters. Just worse. 

By the way, I like the individuals of the cast but I do not like them at all in this trailer. 

If you like it, watch it, no one actually cares.


----------



## Traveller800 (May 18, 2016)

Wither said:


> It's youtube, mate. Expecting them to be nice and sensible is like expecting a cat to bark.
> 
> Most of those jokes were shit I saw in the original Ghostbusters. Just worse.
> 
> ...


indeed...don't get me wrong...the ones who simply say 'this looks rubbish' are not the ones I am concerend with...its the ones who accuse the people who like it of being braindead that pisses me off.  It feels too much like bullying and as a victim of it long ago, such comments really make me angry.


----------



## Wither (May 18, 2016)

Traveller800 said:


> indeed...don't get me wrong...the ones who simply say 'this looks rubbish' are not the ones I am concerend with...its the ones who accuse the people who like it of being braindead that pisses me off.  It feels too much like bullying and as a victim of it long ago, such comments really make me angry.


Can't change the Internet ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

You'll learn to ignore them. Don't allow random strangers to get to you. Grow tougher skin or choose not to read comments.


----------



## Traveller800 (May 18, 2016)

Wither said:


> Can't change the Internet ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> You'll learn to ignore them. Don't allow random strangers to get to you. Grow tougher skin or choose not to read comments.



I try not to but it brings back very bad memories, thats all.


----------



## TheKC (May 18, 2016)

The first trailer looked dumb. But this new one, the movie looks better.  I've seen some people complain about the effects looking bad, but I felt like the ghosts and everything look pretty cool.  I may not see it on the big screen but wait for the BlueRay.


----------



## Traveller800 (May 18, 2016)

TheKC said:


> The first trailer looked dumb. But this new one, the movie looks better.  I've seen some people complain about the effects looking bad, but I felt like the ghosts and everything look pretty cool.  I may not see it on the big screen but wait for the BlueRay.


indeed...its just sad that so many bitter fan vets of the old films are detirmined to bully people into not seeing it


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 1, 2016)

Look, I don't care about other people seeing it. What I DO care about is all the people who call sexist bullsh!t about the people who DON'T go. I'm not saying you're one of those people, but I've go my opinion. I feel that, unlike the original, the black member is now stereotyped to the maximum limit, and it doesn't seem to capture at least 34% of the humor that made the originals funny. I don't care about whether they're women or not. I just feel that a lot of what made the original funny is now absent from the new one.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 1, 2016)

Doesn't look funny.  At all.  The female cast is just a gimmick, but at least it's an almost creative gimmick when it comes to a Hollywood remake.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Jul 3, 2016)

For me, the main reason I don't think it will be any good is: it doesn't look good. for one, the humor seems forced as any Adam Sandler film, the acting looks ridiculous, and the Ghost effects look garish.
That's not to mention the tie-in games. One is a blatant cash-in on the VR craze, the other is basically a sequel to Sanctum of Slime (which, barring the artwork featuring a Derp-mode 'buster holding his Neutrino Wand upside-down, was a passable Co-op game)


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 3, 2016)

The humor doesn't come naturally with scenes like the original. I like ghost busters, but I'm not a fan of it, but even I can tell this didn't need to be made and never should have been made. There are films I sincerely hope stop at their first or second, just to preserve their un-aging innocence from our shameless reboots with PC changes.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 14, 2016)

When you create garbage people are not afraid to speak out about it. Rotten Tomatoes have a rating of 78% of Ghostbusters 2016. Expect these ratings to possibly drop lower than Fifty Shades, which sits at 21%.

This movie is drenched and reeks of feminist propaganda. And it smells like shit. 'nough said.

Feminism as a religion and ideology is VASTLY unpopular, and it shows.

As for CoD: Infinite Warfare: When you make a new game that's pretty much a reskin every year you will at some point run out of ideas.


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> When you create garbage people are not afraid to speak out about it. Rotten Tomatoes have a rating of 78% of Ghostbusters 2016. Expect these ratings to possibly drop lower than Fifty Shades, which sits at 21%.
> 
> This movie is drenched and reeks of feminist propaganda. And it smells like shit. 'nough said.
> 
> ...



What part of it looks like Feminist Propaganda? Where is the part where they say anything remotely feminist? What do they do that is meant to push a feminist ideology? 

Like, there's absolutely nothing about this that has anything to do with feminism......

Also, the reviews have not gone down after it's release. Or, at least, they haven't gone down all that much. Which is interesting, because even movies that have good buzz and are universally acclaimed, you see a steeper drop. 

So it sounds to me like you are full of crap on all counts.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 16, 2016)

Memes
Token archetypes that didn't need to be filled 
The need to involve racial/misogynist undertones and all that bullshit

Seriously, just fuck off and make a proper sequel. Not some bullshit that plays on current pop culture and internet trend

I will admit there were a couple of scenes that did get me a chuckle though, such as the guy with the ghost, but it's heavily outweighed by all the other bullshit


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 16, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Seriously, just fuck off and make a proper sequel.


It's not a sequel. It's a reboot.





^ AJ's review. He nailed that shit.

As for this being feminist propapanga: Look at all the cunts calling you a woman-hating sexist mysogynist for not liking this movie. It's quite hilarious. That's all the proof I need.

Critics and people are afraid to say anything negative about this movie. Especially after James Rolfe aka AVGN made a very calm video explaining why he wouldn't be seeing it. It was probably the least offensive video I've watched regarding Ghostbusters 2016. He was viciously attacked by people calling him sexist, racist, misogynist, and even his wife and family were insulted on national publications.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 16, 2016)

I can not relate to the movie because it does not include noodles or fish.


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 17, 2016)

James Rolfe from Cinemassacre summed it up pretty perfectly - the film feels more like exploitation of the franchise than a genuine attempt to bring Ghostbusters back to life. There are films that are great because of being one huge fanservice-fest (new Mad Max was one for Mad Max fans), but this one does the opposite, trying to do everything the fans didn't ask for while abandoning all memorable elements from original.


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 17, 2016)

Okay, where do I begin here... Wow. 



Yakamaru said:


> As for this being feminist propapanga: Look at all the cunts calling you a woman-hating sexist mysogynist for not liking this movie. It's quite hilarious. That's all the proof I need.



I fail to see the logic here. Your saying that Feminists criticizing people who criticize the movie in turn makes the movie Feminist Propaganda. That's the "proof" you need.  And you decided to call them "cunts" because, well, you just have to use a misogynistic remark when your trying to get taken seriously I suppose. So neither of these actually support your claim. Because if the reaction around the movie- one that started long before the movie was release- determines the content....

Well, White Supremacists groups have claimed Lord of the Rings as a book praising the virtues of segregation. Pro Life activists insist- much to Dr. Seuss's Chagrin- that Horton Hears a Who is about Abortion. So if the reaction around the movie determines the content, both of these are accurate. Pretty much for you to be "right" we'd also have to accept that the movie Starship Troopers was a very fascist, Pro Military film as opposed to a slick anti-war satire dripping with sarcasm. Because people reacted that way.



> Critics and people are afraid to say anything negative about this movie. Especially after James Rolfe aka AVGN made a very calm video explaining why he wouldn't be seeing it. It was probably the least offensive video I've watched regarding Ghostbusters 2016. He was viciously attacked by people calling him sexist, racist, misogynist, and even his wife and family were insulted on national publications.



The first person to publish a negative review of "Toy Story 3" got hate mail. People who published bad reviews about "The Dark Knight Rises" got death threats. Were all the rave reviews because they were afraid to give it a negative review due to the backlash? It seems like you see this as an example because it suits your ideology, but will likely ignore other situations where one could easily make the same case. 


Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Seriously, just fuck off and make a proper sequel. Not some bullshit that plays on current pop culture and internet trend
> 
> I will admit there were a couple of scenes that did get me a chuckle though, such as the guy with the ghost, but it's heavily outweighed by all the other bullshit



Hold up, guy who actually works in this industry here to explain why they made this film and not just a straight up sequel. 

Short answer is- They tried. 

They tried for more than twenty years since Ghostbusters 2 came out, but it never got out of development hell. Budget overruns, problems with the actors, script problems, changing producers, and not to mention the death of Harold Ramis. 

Sony isn't doing to hot right now.  They don't have any real profitable franchises save for Bond, and they have to take a deep cut on that as the box office is split. Men in Black and Spider-Man failed to be the cash cows they needed. But they still have the rights to Ghostbusters. 

So they hire a director with a string of well reviewed money makers, ask him to do Ghostbusters, and he brings along the cast he always works with, because they have great chemistry with each other and repertoire with the director.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 17, 2016)

ParamountYak said:


> Okay, where do I begin here... Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I.......don't get your point.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> It's not a sequel. It's a reboot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A reboot? So they're fucking undermining what the first built up? GG fuck off and let me enjoy my fond memories of Bill Murray



ParamountYak said:


> Okay, where do I begin here... Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dis some prime bait right here. Nice and fresh


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 17, 2016)

You didn't watch AJ's review, did you? Nor James Rolfe's, aka AVGN's video of why he is not going to watch it? Mate, do you even Youtube?

Sorry, you're full of shit. Stop talking out of your ass.

You don't seem to like the idea that I think that this is feminist propaganda and the film itself is shit. Good on you. I honestly don't give a shit.

you're*
released*
Calling someone a cunt is not mysogynistic: It's them being a cunt. Simple as that. Even if I were a "mysogynist", what you gonna do about it? Block me?

@Sergei Nóhomo Yes, it's a reboot. They practically had to blackmail Bill Murray to even appear in the movie as he already knew it would be total crap.

1. Feminists were calling you all kinds of shit for not liking the trailers
2. Feminists will call you all kinds of shit for not liking the movie itself
3. Feminists are already calling people who criticize the movie all kinds of shit
4. The director made this movie just to try and milk the franchise

So yes. I criticize the trailers, I will criticize the movie. 






^ Sargon's review is a good 20 minutes spent.

This turd didn't have to be made. Like, at all. And this garbage will premiere the 22nd over here. Fuck me. If anyone asks me to go watch this turd I will bitch slap them.

Go watch AJ's review, both without and with spoilers. I'll wait.

Better yet: Go watch Finding Dory. It's not a waste of time or money at least.


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> You didn't watch AJ's review, did you? Nor James Rolfe's, aka AVGN's video of why he is not going to watch it? Mate, do you even Youtube?
> 
> Sorry, you're full of shit. Stop talking out of your ass.
> 
> ...



Oh, shit, I forgot. Youtube is somehow the receptacle of all human knowledge, and I totally need to watch other people state their opinion before I form my own. My common sense, my logic, and my years of experience living and working in Hollywood all fail in comparison to what a youtuber says.

You have not once explained how reaction is what determines the content. That's what I'm looking for. An actual explanation. You aren't giving me that. You are criticizing me because you assume I haven't watched links about what other people have said about the movie.

You haven't explained how critics are somehow afraid to give this negative reviews, but every other movie where critics had a similar reaction to negative reviews somehow ISN'T a case of critics being too scared. 

You just got on anti-Feminist tangents but say absolutely nothing about the movie itself, because it's an easy mouthpiece for your agenda even if half the stuff you spew literally has nothing to do with the actual content of the movie itself. 

So, I have a question- would it be possible to make the same movie with four women in the leads, and not have it be feminist propaganda? Or is just putting women in the leads somehow the problem?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

ParamountYak said:


> Oh, shit, I forgot. Youtube is somehow the receptacle of all human knowledge, and I totally need to watch other people state their opinion before I form my own. My common sense, my logic, and my years of experience living and working in Hollywood all fail in comparison to what a youtuber says.
> 
> You have not once explained how reaction is what determines the content. That's what I'm looking for. An actual explanation. You aren't giving me that. You are criticizing me because you assume I haven't watched links about what other people have said about the movie.
> 
> ...



4 women who aren't filling archetypes? Yes, it'd be fine

Archetype pandering full of memes? Nah


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 17, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> 4 women who aren't filling archetypes? Yes, it'd be fine
> 
> Archetype pandering full of memes? Nah


As if the original team wasn't just a bunch of archetypes. We liked the film DESPITE that.  We liked the film DESPITE the fact that everyone was a one note archetype who showed no growth over the course of the film. We overlooked the fact that Winston's entire part in the film was to be "The Token Black Guy". We overlooked the fact that Venkman's purpose was to push jokes, and that Egon and Ray were just exposition dumps. 

We liked the movie despite this because they had great chemistry with one another. They played off each other perfectly. Didn't hurt that the script was written before Harold Ramis forgot how screenwriting works (seriously, Year One? Terrible film to go out on).

And this is ultimately the source of my frustration- we are holding this film to a completely different set of standards. 


Going back to James Rolfe's video.... He had just posted a video about his excitement for Shin Gojira/Godzilla Resurgence. Another movie that I'm hotly anticipating. But- if you look at everything he says about the new Ghostbusters- you realize you can say all that about Godzilla Resurgence.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

ParamountYak said:


> As if the original team wasn't just a bunch of archetypes. We liked the film DESPITE that.  We liked the film DESPITE the fact that everyone was a one note archetype who showed no growth over the course of the film. We overlooked the fact that Winston's entire part in the film was to be "The Token Black Guy". We overlooked the fact that Venkman's purpose was to push jokes, and that Egon and Ray were just exposition dumps.
> 
> We liked the movie despite this because they had great chemistry with one another. They played off each other perfectly. Didn't hurt that the script was written before Harold Ramis forgot how screenwriting works (seriously, Year One? Terrible film to go out on).
> 
> ...


Because it's a completely different film that's undermining the original. With the original you had tasteful jokes at the very least and, while token black was apparent, he was _not _"AWWW HEEEELLL NO NIGGA I AIN'T NO GOT DAMN SOUL BROTHA"

This however, has shown it not only wants a sassy black woman with the whole Shaquanda package but it throws in jokes and pokes at both misogyny and racism. I ain't wanna watch no bullshit about race or hate I just want to watch some bitches kick some ghost ass while still keeping the *established *events of the first movie.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 17, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I ain't wanna watch no bullshit about race or hate


(Ironically watching Zootopia) hmm?


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 17, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Because it's a completely different film that's undermining the original. With the original you had tasteful jokes at the very least and, while token black was apparent, he was _not _"AWWW HEEEELLL NO NIGGA I AIN'T NO GOT DAMN SOUL BROTHA"
> 
> This however, has shown it not only wants a sassy black woman with the whole Shaquanda package but it throws in jokes and pokes at both misogyny and racism. I ain't wanna watch no bullshit about race or hate I just want to watch some bitches kick some ghost ass while still keeping the *established *events of the first movie.




Yeah, sure, Winston wasn't a sassy black lady. He was a different token black stereotype that was more prevalent in the eighties.

It really doesn't undermine the original. The original will always be there for you. It doesn't retroactively change anything, and the flimsy argument for how it undermines the original can be said of most remakes.

Like, I haven't seen the film yet. It looks mediocre. I'll be seeing that or Star Trek this weekend. 

 While it may end up deserving no praise, it certainly hasn't done anything to earn the ire it's gotten just by existing.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 17, 2016)

"1. Feminists were calling you all kinds of shit for not liking the trailers
2. Feminists will call you all kinds of shit for not liking the movie itself"

^ What part of this is too hard to understand?

As for Youtube being the receptable of human knowledge: There were a lot of people warning about this movie going to be shit. And it turned out to be true, now that it's out. At best it's mediocre. So your arguments are moot and invalid. Have you watched it yourself?

I don't have to explain how reaction explains its content. It explains itself. The trailers, how shit is presented, who the director is, what's in the movie, etc. Females are portrayed as badass while the men as just dumb, useless or outright evil. If these idiots didn't protect the movie as if it was a fucking religion I would be less biased towards it. A lot less. When feminists come to the aid of a movie you KNOW it's feminist propaganda. I'd rather get the original and show that to my kids. 

The critics that give negative reviews are the ones with actual BALLS to be honest about their reviews. And I would much rather believe them than those who are afraid of people thinking them as racists, mysogynists, sexists, etc. Look at the fucking Fifty Shades reviews for fucks sake. They praised that trash like they did with this GARBAGE. And yet, Fifty Shades sank like the fucking Titanic. You seem to have a notion of mixing in other movies as well, so I might as well do that too.

They had high expectations of this movie because Bill Murray were going to be in it. Ghostbusters is a cult classic, and a good god damn movie. This however was just a reboot. So far a lot of reboots are shit. 

As for AVGN: You seen his video on Ghostbusters or not?

You'd rather go watch Star Trek than watch Ghostbusters and confirm our beliefs. That's fine. But don't go around complaining about those who did and found the movie a horrifying disgrace to the franchise.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> "1. Feminists were calling you all kinds of shit for not liking the trailers
> 2. Feminists will call you all kinds of shit for not liking the movie itself"
> 
> ^ What part of this is too hard to understand?
> ...


When THOR HIMSELF can't save a movie, then you know it's bad.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 17, 2016)

^ Give it 2-3 weeks. Those ratings will drop real fast.


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> "1. Feminists were calling you all kinds of shit for not liking the trailers
> 2. Feminists will call you all kinds of shit for not liking the movie itself"
> 
> ^ What part of this is too hard to understand?
> ...



Got it. Youtube critics count. Actual critics who have studied film art, film journalism, and have established themselves are not.



> I don't have to explain how reaction explains its content. It explains itself. The trailers, how shit is presented, who the director is, what's in the movie, etc. Females are portrayed as badass while the men as just dumb, useless or outright evil. If these idiots didn't protect the movie as if it was a fucking religion I would be less biased towards it. A lot less. When feminists come to the aid of a movie you KNOW it's feminist propaganda. I'd rather get the original and show that to my kids.



I have seen Paul Feig's other films, and they were hit or miss. Didn't care for The Heat, Bridesmaid's was worth a few laughs but overall wasn't great. Spy was pretty good, though. But if you think those movies represent a feminist perspective you are seriously mistaken. Hell, if anything, he's reusing the same standard sexist tropes Hollywood uses in films for women. The fact that you identify them as "Feminist" is laughable.

The people who think that his films are "Feminist" aren't feminists, but men who use that as a detrimental term.



> The critics that give negative reviews are the ones with actual BALLS to be honest about their reviews. And I would much rather believe them than those who are afraid of people thinking them as racists, mysogynists, sexists, etc. Look at the fucking Fifty Shades reviews for fucks sake. They praised that trash like they did with this GARBAGE. And yet, Fifty Shades sank like the fucking Titanic. You seem to have a notion of mixing in other movies as well, so I might as well do that too.



So are the critics who gave positive reviews to Toy Story 3 afraid too? You are holding this film to a different standard.



> They had high expectations of this movie because Bill Murray were going to be in it. Ghostbusters is a cult classic, and a good god damn movie. This however was just a reboot. So far a lot of reboots are shit.



The only reason Bill Murray is in this film is because it was like one day of work for him. He did not, and will not ever want to star in another Ghostbusters films. All hopes for a sequel are dead. He's made it quite clear. First, he had a huge falling out with Ramis. Second, he doesn't like doing straight comedy any more. Third, without him OR Ramis, there is no sequel.



> As for AVGN: You seen his video on Ghostbusters or not?
> 
> You'd rather go watch Star Trek than watch Ghostbusters and confirm our beliefs. That's fine. But don't go around complaining about those who did and found the movie a horrifying disgrace to the franchise.



So, choosing not to see a movie I don't care about is the same as buying into the idiot hyperbole surrounding it?

I have seen his video, and made explicit reference to it. You do realize that, right? I pointed out all his criticisms could also be said for Godzilla Resurgence, a movie he wants to see?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 17, 2016)

ParamountYak said:


> Got it. Youtube critics count. Actual critics who have studied film art, film journalism, and have established themselves are not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really can't accept that people have opinions, can you?


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 17, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> You really can't accept that people have opinions, can you?



People are entitled to their own opinions. They are not entitled to their own version of reality.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 17, 2016)

If you don't care about the movie then why the fuck are you in this thread, defending it? And shitting one everyone elses' opinion on it?

Youtube critics and normal people I can put more trust in because they are NOT professional. They speak from a consumers' point of view, not someone who is most likely biased as hell. One of the reasons a lot of people don't trust "professional" critics anymore. They are for the most part either praising it beyond the skies or trashing it beyond belief. Doesn't seem to be a middle-ground anymore.

You seem oddly fond of attempting to debunk negative shit while not providing any positives. Got that.


----------



## ParamountYak (Jul 17, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> If you don't care about the movie then why the fuck are you in this thread, defending it? And shitting one everyone elses' opinion on it?



I'm not telling people not to dislike a movie. Only pointing out faults within the criticisms, most of which have nothing to do with the ACTUAL FILM.



> Youtube critics and normal people I can put more trust in because they are NOT professional. They speak from a consumers' point of view, not someone who is most likely biased as hell. One of the reasons a lot of people don't trust "professional" critics anymore. They are for the most part either praising it beyond the skies or trashing it beyond belief. Doesn't seem to be a middle-ground anymore.
> 
> You seem oddly fond of attempting to debunk negative shit while not providing any positives. Got that.



Gotcha. Uneducated people's opinions are more important and valid than people who actually are educated.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jul 17, 2016)

Remakes are almost always shit. Judging from the trailers, this doesn't look to be any different.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 18, 2016)

lol what a stupid argument


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jul 18, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> lol what a stupid argument


In the case of this movie, it looks like a cash-grab. Like it was specifically made just so they could sell more toys and merchandise. It also just doesn't look funny. I watched the trailer, and didn't laugh once. Hell, I actually cringed a little at the "race thing or lady thing" bit. That, on top of the whole "watch this or you're sexist" bullshit, it just doesn't look like something I want to see.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 18, 2016)

I agree with you bruh.  

I was saying Yakamaru and ParamountYak's argument was stupid.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jul 19, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I agree with you bruh.
> 
> I was saying Yakamaru and ParamountYak's argument was stupid.



Oh, I see. My bad.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I agree with you bruh.
> 
> I was saying Yakamaru and ParamountYak's argument was stupid.


Because saying which argument was stupid is obviously being too obvious.


----------



## Egon1982 (Nov 30, 2016)

I've been a fan of GBs (hench my name here) for 31 years since i was 3 since the 85 re-issue was one of the first movies i saw in theaters and watched/taped the animated show religiously as a kid on ABC/syndicated TV and had the toys plus shirts, merchandise, drink the ecto-cooler, ate the cereal and saw GB 2 in theaters on my 7th birthday on opening day. I gotta say this remake was unnecessary and an insult to the franchise that doesn't honor or respect it but actually disrepects the franchise.

i am very thankful the new film flopped at the box-office and how it killed the franchise and sometimes it's better to kill something then let it suffer. This franchise has been a wounded dying  half-dead soldier who got shot in a field of war many times as he is hiding behind a large boulder or building suffering for the last 25 years asking "Please let me die, kill me! please kill me! i don't wanna live anymore, take me take me" as he cries out to his soldier friend besides him begging him to kill him off so he won't suffer anymore since the Real GBs ended and nothing else good has came out in the last 25 years with the exception of the 2009 video game and the merchandise and comics by IDW, no movies since then and other games during the years have sucked and Extreme GBs was ok show  and this remake flopped at the box-office.

You just can't recapture the same lightning in a bottle like the original as the original focused on a brilliant mature intelligent script and reminded how well crafted it is - it functions as a supernatural fantasy comedy adventure with horror trimmings, but tops the cake with a cast of talented comedy actors who are given just enough space to subtly dick around without undermining the world of the story. The world looks realistic and has an edge to it in the original as the original is what i call great filmmaking.

The new version sledgehammers some viewers with painfully forced juvenile Sandler (modern Sandler mind you)-esque humor, There's none of the restraint that allows space for wit, a poorly written unfunny script, poor pacing and the world seems utterly artificial plus no passion but money grab is what it is. The Peter-Dana love story that had a tenderness and made things personal when she gets possessed is replaced with a screaming black woman yelling pop-culture references while beating her friend about the face plus none of the edge of the original movie and a lame villain who lacks the menace of Gozer and Viggo. It's closer to The Real Ghostbusters 80's early 90s cartoon (though not as good or well written like that show). This whole thing seems to perfectly showcase what 80's and 90's comedy did right, and what some modern comedy is doing wrong. Not to mention shooting the logo in the dick as a bad guy which is an insult to the franchise and there is no passion in this remake and just a cash-grab made by Sony. I have female friends who even find the tokenism of doing a 'women's version' of a successful franchise to be irritating and demeaning as a few of them thought this remake was poorly written, misygonstic towards men as one of my lady friends said it's an unfunny insult to women with such man hating agenda and well i enjoyed a few of Feig's movies, i felt he was the wrong guy for this project and even he didn't want to do it at first but he had to for the paycheck and he felt out of his comfort zone as R-rated films is what he is good at and not big budget PG-13 films as after this flopped, he should go back to original stuff.

Hollywood needs to focus on making good films and focus on the new franchises like Jack Reacher, Bourne, John Wick, Marvel Studios etc. not digging up some old favorites and desperately mangling the corpses into some focus-group approved poorly written abortion. Ghostbusters is best left alone. If Ramis was still with us then a third film might have been worthwhile, but they should have made it years ago, and now that he's gone so has Ghostbusters. A TV series about ghost-busters could work, but it shouldn't use the name of this series. Stealing the names of beloved properties just encourages creative laziness, studios need to rediscover the creative spirit that birthed great films/series, not keep recycling past glories.

I hope some people here will understand what i am saying as the world has moved on and some franchises need to be dead and left alone only for the memory of the original to be seen/loved/watched by everyone for years to come on what quality filmmaking is all about and that i am right with my truth about why some series should be left alone as some would and not to recycle some past glories as we moved on and need some fresh new things for current film.

Sometimes dead is better like Jud Crandall in Pet Sematary would say and the franchise died with Harold Ramis. My pick for worst film of 2016.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 30, 2016)

Egon1982 said:


> I've been a fan of GBs (hench my name here) for 31 years since i was 3 since the 85 re-issue was one of the first movies i saw in theaters and watched/taped the animated show religiously as a kid on ABC/syndicated TV and had the toys plus shirts, merchandise, drink the ecto-cooler, ate the cereal and saw GB 2 in theaters on my 7th birthday on opening day. I gotta say this remake was unnecessary and an insult to the franchise that doesn't honor or respect it but actually disrepects the franchise.
> 
> i am very thankful the new film flopped at the box-office and how it killed the franchise and sometimes it's better to kill something then let it suffer. This franchise has been a wounded dying  half-dead soldier who got shot in a field of war many times as he is hiding behind a large boulder or building suffering for the last 25 years asking "Please let me die, kill me! please kill me! i don't wanna live anymore, take me take me" as he cries out to his soldier friend besides him begging him to kill him off so he won't suffer anymore since the Real GBs ended and nothing else good has came out in the last 25 years with the exception of the 2009 video game and the merchandise and comics by IDW, no movies since then and other games during the years have sucked and Extreme GBs was ok show  and this remake flopped at the box-office.
> 
> ...


Your post has more effort than the script of the new movie.


----------

